# 97 Powerstroke block heater



## cbeard (Feb 25, 2007)

I just bought a 97 F-350 Powerstroke. It has 75,600 miles on it and the previous owner said he had never seen the block heater on this truck. Where do I start to find the heater wiring and plug?
Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

They weren't normally put on them but were available as an option. What stroker is it? I can get you a good deal.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

if it did have a plug in typically they are on the drivers side of the block toward the rear near the trans


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*block heater*

I have a 97 f 350 psd. that i bought new. Get down under the motor and really look for a wire with a plug taped up to the frame etc.on drivers side! It took me some time to find mine.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

I found mine near the driver's side battery.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I know on a newer super duty mine didn't have the plug but the heater was installed. I just bought the plug off ebay and hooked it up. It was less than $20


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

cbeard;718466 said:


> I just bought a 97 F-350 Powerstroke. It has 75,600 miles on it and the previous owner said he had never seen the block heater on this truck. Where do I start to find the heater wiring and plug?
> Thanks in advance
> Chris


The actual heating element is stock in your pass. side freeze plug . . It's up to you to get one on e-bay or the dealer for 20.00 .

BIG DIFFERENCE when starting in low temps . BIG DIFFprsport


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a 97 F350 that I bought new. It came with a heater and plug which sometimes falls down inside during the summer. Try looking inside between the grill and radiator on the driver side w/ a flashlight, it can be a bit hard to find because the cord isn't all that long. You might have to feel around a bit...but I'll bet that you have one.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Like I said , Your heating element will begin at the pass. side freeze plug by your starter . . 

You can trace it from there .


----------



## hangnail (Dec 20, 2007)

look on the drivers side up near the frame rails and the bumper mount, mine was tucked up there. i have a 97 also


----------



## cbeard (Feb 25, 2007)

I like to thank everyone for their help. I found the block heater last night when I got the truck inside out of the cold. There was a plug next to the oil filter and ran on the driverside frame rail. The cord was zip tied under the headlight. I used it last night to see if it worked. Man what a difference it makes.


----------

